# new way to post pictures



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

there is a new way to post pictures on her by using the paperclip on here, i did it once and now have forgotten how...any help?


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks to me that all you have to do is click the paperclip a window comes up. You need to find they picture on your computer and upload it.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 2937


Once it is upload you will have to go back to the paperclip to attach, at least I did to see how it worked.
Not my cat one I found off the internet to test a picture with.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you , it worked:banana:


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

View attachment 26204


----------

